

Windows 8 Details Leaked On Internet  - sound
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=225701747&subSection=All+Stories

======
iamdave
If this is true, it could very well be that Microsoft has finally figured out
consumer computing.

